# Annual Meeting



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Since the HAS annual meeting is closer to NE than EAS this year,I'm thinking of going to W Va.

Is there a website? Jack


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*We hope to see you at HAS this summer, Jack*

We'll treat you right & you'll have a great time! Come on down....


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I'll be gone next week
Clint


----------

